# Einsteiger: suche Künstler/Alben/Sampler aus Genres "ambient", "downtempo", "lounge"



## NRJX (3. Oktober 2014)

*Einsteiger: suche Künstler/Alben/Sampler aus Genres "ambient", "downtempo", "lounge"*

hi

ich suche als "Einsteiger" Künstler, Alben aus den Genres "ambient", "downtempo", "lounge".
Ich habe davon null Ahnung es wäre für den anfang hifreich schnell paar Namen, alben zu kriegen:
für den anfang vielleicht die paar besten.

Paar Sampler-DVDs/CDs mit mehrreren unterschiedlichen Interpreten wären auch nicht schlecht.


NRJ


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger: suche Künstler/Alben/Sampler aus Genres "ambient", "downtempo", "lounge"*

schau mal bei spotify nach, dort kannst du nach genres suchen und dir direkt gratis anhören


----------



## der Ronny (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einsteiger: suche Künstler/Alben/Sampler aus Genres "ambient", "downtempo", "lounge"*

Ich werfe mal einige Bands rein, die sich selbst kaum definieren lassen, aber alle samt Hammer sind:

bohren und der club of gore

kilimanjaro darkjazz ensemble

Kauan 

Aleah (zusammen mit Trees Of Eternity oder alleine)

Ich persönlich stehe gerade auf Darkwood (Dark"neo"Folk)


----------

